

Ask HN: mobile Site made simple, care to share your feedback? - Concours

I just made the latest updates on my site http://www.gmbhnews.com , it's a mobile webapp and will appreciate your feedback, if you have a mobile device (iphone/BB/android/ipad...etc) please to try it on it and give some feedback based on your user experience, and what you will do better or what you do/don't like
======
zimro
I don't have an iPhone (waiting for 4 ;/) and so I cannot give a proper
review. But as a first impression I think there's to much clutter, you should
think at a better category organization, like putting "Top 10 a..z" in their
own category as now important category are sinked and there's way to much to
scroll, even on a PC.

Also try a more subtle item gradient, it's too "eye catchy", just try to
whiten more that grey (maybe make it fully white).

And the site speed looks a little bit slower but this just might on my end so
no real problems there.

Good luck ;)

~~~
Concours
thanks for the great feedback

